# Calibre FOLDER question



## allisondbl (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all! Used Calibre to translate my epubs to Mobi no problem at all. Am just beginning the collection/organizing trauma and a question: do I move (and organize) the FOLDERS (with cover and metadata) that Calibre produces for each book to my Kindle or do I drag, drop and organize ONLY the .mobi file? 

(FWIW NONE of my books come from Amazon itself.)  

Thanks for all help, YOU GUYS ALL ROCK!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Only the mobi file itself is used, although it won't hurt to have the entire folder (except for taking up more storage space).


Mike


----------



## allisondbl (Jan 8, 2011)

Brilliant Mike and danke. BTW, Clarke is wonderful: just reread Rama.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Once you've connected your Kindle, there is a Calibre menu item to transfer the book to the device which makes sure everything is copied correctly.

Alternatively you can set Calibre to email to your Kindle which will send the file wirelessly: there's a discussion here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47711.msg826955.html#msg826955 (though not specifically talking about Calibre).


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Morf said:


> Once you've connected your Kindle, there is a Calibre menu item to transfer the book to the device which makes sure everything is copied correctly.
> 
> Alternatively you can set Calibre to email to your Kindle which will send the file wirelessly: there's a discussion here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47711.msg826955.html#msg826955 (though not specifically talking about Calibre).


What Morf says. Use Calibre to transfer the files. Be VERY careful messing around with the folder structure Calibre creates. It's not meant to be used outside of the interface.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I noticed that when I transfer via USB using the send to device, Calibre makes folders on my Kindle 3. It had always done the same on my K1. But when I transfer via email over wifi using the connect and share, there are no folders created and only the file goes on the K.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle doesn't pay any attention to folder structures inside the Documents folder. I have no idea why the people at Amazon did it this way. It will list books in any folders under the Documents one.


Mike


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

allisondbl said:


> Brilliant Mike and danke. BTW, Clarke is wonderful: just reread Rama.


Please PM me about Rama!


----------

